# IS300 forums bash on audi..



## tnesh (Apr 5, 2000)

http://www.is300.net/cgi-bin/ubb/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=8&t=004971 
and they think their corollas are prestige..


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: IS300 forums bash on audi.. (tnesh)*

These people are stupid. Lexus comes no where near Audi in terms of innovations.


----------



## 2lowA4 (Jan 6, 2001)

*Re: IS300 forums bash on audi.. (A4Jetta)*

I cant be bothered with those dorks. They try and defend toyota as if they invented the marque.


----------



## candywhitepassat (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: IS300 forums bash on audi.. (tnesh)*








You guys can thank me later







(for defending Volkswagen AG, Auto Union, and Audi)


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: IS300 forums bash on audi.. (candyweißpassat)*

I recognized you. Those dorks didn't even know Auto Union. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: IS300 forums bash on audi.. (A4Jetta)*

I liked this quote:
_Even if you bought an Audi, you'd still be buying a VW. So I wouldn't put that in the same category as bmw or benz._
Especially coming from an automatic driver, even worse...a Toyota one.


----------



## sportquattro (Apr 26, 2001)

*Re: IS300 forums bash on audi.. (TabulaRasa)*

I think the most idiotic quote...well one of them anyway is....
Yea, but Toyota started out as a great car. The VW is not a great car. Big difference. 

I mean what was that guy thinking. What a bunch of fools.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: IS300 forums bash on audi.. (tnesh)*

I can't believe some of the people in there. Talk about narrow mindedness.







Sounds like some of them are from off-topic.net


----------



## h2o audi90 (May 23, 2000)

*Re: IS300 forums bash on audi.. (VWVancouver)*

but we all have to remember that they all have their own opinions. 
i love Audi's, but the IS300 is a really nice car. the IS owners are just being blinded by that damn bright yellow paint, they can't really open there eyes to see what it is that audi and v.w. have brought to the world of automobiles


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: IS300 forums bash on audi.. (h2o audi90)*

They were blind because of all the confusion they got by look at that tacky chorological instrumentation.


----------



## candywhitepassat (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: IS300 forums bash on audi.. (A4Jetta)*

Hey, I was confused by that little navigation thing at the top of the page. You have no idea how long I was searching around for the navigation buttons before I found them. lol.


----------



## AudiNUT (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: IS300 forums bash on audi.. (tnesh)*

Notice how Lexus tried to take a few Euro strong points ones that were incorporated by Audi and VW, like them putting their antenna whip mounted in the rear of the roof and how the car somewhat resembles the kick-up rear styling of Jetta's. All I know is that on My Chipped 2001.5 A4 1.8T I outran this one guy in a yellow IS from a standstill at a light with no prob whatsoever. Should tell you something about their engine's a Straight Six compared to Audi's Turbocharged four-banger. Lexus is and always will be the imposter of more expensive automakers especially Audi and VW in an nice clothing.

-2001.5 Audi A4 1.8T 
-2001 Jetta 1.8T Wolfsburg
-2000 Jetta VR6
-1995 Jetta GLX VR6


----------



## MtnSurferX (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: IS300 forums bash on audi.. (AudiNUT)*

how bout that guy who said "AUDIS SUCK!!"
did you all see his sig? "pimpin aint easy, but it sure is necessary"


----------



## WiteMK2 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: IS300 forums bash on audi.. (tnesh)*

All i have to say is they can keep their overrated, overpriced, piece of ricey japanese poop to themselves! VW/AUDI BABY!!!!!


----------



## Mk1 God (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: IS300 forums bash on audi.. (VWVancouver)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I can't believe some of the people in there. Talk about narrow mindedness.







Sounds like some of them are from off-topic.net







[HR][/HR]​I totaly agree. I have driven the IS300 and it is an awesome car but not to burst the Lexus owners the IS was never designed as a Lexus, it is a Toyota Altezza rebadged. So if Audi is really a VW it is more true for IS to actualy be a Toyota.


----------



## A4gettaboutit (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: IS300 forums bash on audi.. (tnesh)*

Well, since IS300.net sucks to begin with, I can't get into their site and read what they had to say. Anyway, I think they're just jealous that they drive the ugliest sport sedan on sale right now and that they can have their a**es handed to them by any chipped Audi (while it can still cost $4-5K less). Heck, my friend's Jetta VR6 manual absolutely spanked a dog-pee yellow Corolla...I mean, IS300 the other day. My friend's car was bone-stock and had a full tank of gas to boot. Coincidentally, I have a buddy who works in Lexus service and constantly deals with IS300s that have fit-and-finish problems, shoddy interior trim pieces, paint chipping, et cetera. IMHO the IS300 is total garbage and a waste of $35K or $30K for that matter. The only thing nice about it is the engine, which is somewhat anemic anyways.


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: IS300 forums bash on audi.. (tnesh)*

What kind of moron who wanted an Inline 6 and RWD would buy a Lexus?






























http://www.dtmpower.net 


[Modified by TabulaRasa, 2:00 AM 10-23-2001]


----------



## dianalynnxk (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: IS300 forums bash on audi.. (TabulaRasa)*

Word...go for the Classic Z-Cars or maybe a Nissan Skyline. ha! Or an early 80s Maxima.
For straight sixes...Nissan's the way to go IMO


----------



## MtnSurferX (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: IS300 forums bash on audi.. (dianalynnxk)*

quote:[HR][/HR]For straight sixes...Nissan's the way to go IMO[HR][/HR]​riiiiiiiight.....








-b


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: IS300 forums bash on audi.. (dianalynnxk)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Word...go for the Classic Z-Cars or maybe a Nissan Skyline. ha! Or an early 80s Maxima.
For straight sixes...Nissan's the way to go IMO[HR][/HR]​
Bahahhaha.. ok. Too bad the sheet metal on the early Z cars were so thin that you'd crumple them if you leaned on it.
If you want an inline 6 you're certainly not going to find it in a Sentra, Altima, or Maxima.


----------



## v b chil-n (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: IS300 forums bash on audi.. (TabulaRasa)*

I looked at the lexus at the car show
and I was almost impressed until I when to close the door
It sound like the lock was broken 
the hyundai had a better feel...
and thats sad
considering the price


----------



## mainecorrado (Jul 20, 2000)

*Re: IS300 forums bash on audi.. (dianalynnxk)*

quote:[HR][/HR]For straight sixes...Nissan's the way to go IMO[HR][/HR]​maybe a skyline, but that's about it


----------



## Quattrophile (Jun 1, 2000)

*Re: IS300 forums bash on audi.. (mainecorrado)*

Uhhh, if you want a straight six, how about an early M5 motor. Now we're talking


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: IS300 forums bash on audi.. (TabulaRasa)*

Hey all the Maximas from 82-84 were straight sixes...2.8L - some were even Diesel straight sixes.
But I must admit I like the M5 better


----------



## TRYNTRUEA2 (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: IS300 forums bash on audi.. (billzcat1)*

seen the new is300 sport cross(wagon/hatch)


----------



## JediCorrado (Apr 18, 2000)

*Re: IS300 forums bash on audi.. (TRYNTRUEA2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]seen the new is300 sport cross(wagon/hatch)[HR][/HR]​yeah if my dog looked like that i'd teach it to shave its ass and walk backwards
um...that whole "smoked an S4" thread is great


----------

